# New Fifth Gear



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its back and might be worth watching:thumb:

http://fwd.five.tv/fifth-gear/blog/fifth-gear-is-back


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

So they got rid of the two eejits then! May be worth watching again!

Tom Ford off to hide behind Top Gear mag I guess.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like it but that tool Jonny Smith is still there:wall:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Should be good :thumb:


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Good to see a bit of motoring back on TV!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep was good!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Entered :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A good start to the series, nice to see they've gone back2basics & got rid of the dead wood in the process.

Will be tuning in next week:thumb:


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

A 6 year old car up for grabs? Wow!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki looked and sounded fab again although this time sporting an engagement and wedding ring 

I agree about the deadwood and it should just stay with Tiff, Vicki and Jason. The other guy was a waste.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It was worth watching if only to see VBH in those white jeans, shes a sexy tart !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

She's supposed to ve quite rude and smokes like a chimney though...

I missed it, was being a good boy at the gym, but been told smarts were featured so probably should


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was good and it kinda felt like TG before they started making Rocket powered 3 wheelers ect.VBH looked lovely too:argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on again on Ch 5 at 7 30 PM:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on again tonight at 7 30 pm.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://demand.five.tv/Episode.aspx?episodeBaseName=C5151370002

episode 2 - watching the R8 + 911 on the track, fairplay to the drivers! :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Vicki looked lovely last night:argie:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I've missed all of these.... the shows must be online somewhere - good ol' VBH fix coming soon then!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> I've missed all of these.... the shows must be online somewhere - good ol' VBH fix coming soon then!


All the episodes of the new series are on Youtube.:thumb:

Enjoyed the latest episode, with Jason Plato in the new 997 GT3 RS.:driver:


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't believe it is only on for half an hour. The features are too short.

Still watching it though.


----------

